# Seeking Entry Level Position



## debrajordan (Jan 12, 2013)

I am looking for an entry level position in the Los Angeles area; however, I would consider relocation.  In August 2012 I received my CPC-A certification.  Thank you in advance.

Debra Jordan
jordan233@att.net


----------



## kwylie (Apr 15, 2013)

*still looking?*

Are you still looking for a job?  Do you have a resume?


----------



## debrajordan (Apr 18, 2013)

Yes I do have a resume.  Could you tell me the details of the position available?  Thank you in advance!


----------

